# Steves ponds broke the record twice



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Me and the wife loaded up the boat simulator to head over to Steve's ponds to break that lake record of 39lbs. After arriving and setting up the new rod holders it didn't take long to start catching fish. 

Within 10 minutes we had a few dinks under 6lbs. But just as expected the wife's rod gets freights trained. After a long batter we got the beast banked. With the help of one of Steve's employees we weighed the fish in at 42 pounds making it the new lake record.

Well...Her fame didn't last too long, 10 minutes later my rod was about ripped from the holder. After another grooling battle I got the fish too the bank. It weighed in at 44.0 pounds on the money beating the wife's by 2 lbs and the old lake record by 5 pounds.

Two records in one day. Both fish are still swimming for you guys too catch now.

Good luck, and look for our names on the board.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I was tying to upload the pictures but its talking about some kind of security token missing.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Great job! Where's Steves pond?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Got them


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job Glenn and to your better half!


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Those are boss hogs, Congrats!!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

OK... Which pond? My 10yr'ol wants to know.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

WoW!!!.......................Fat Cat...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

ChileRelleno said:


> OK... Which pond? My 10yr'ol wants to know.


The first pond


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

That's the one he lost the 18-20#er in earlier this month.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

ChileRelleno said:


> That's the one he lost the 18-20#er in earlier this month.


We fish that one a lot. We have caught over a dozen 30+ pounders in a single trip in that lake. I have a 36lb record on the board from that lake as well with many 33-35 pounders that we never even put on the board.

There are 50 pounders in that lake, and I will find him.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok, guess it's a secret.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

FishinSpot said:


> Great job! Where's Steves pond?


Walnut Hill, FL
http://www.stevesfarm.net/


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG.....Those are some monsters! When I fished there 25+ years ago, they were eagle eye about not wanting you to "catch and release"...They don't care about that anymore?
Those would be some expensive fish right there!!! hahaha


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I have three ponds across the field from him that's full of hungry cats. They are so thick they eat each other. Maybe if we fed them they would grow like these... Of course I guess feed ain't cheap and I don't eat them... Very nice fish Glenn.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Jason said:


> DANG.....Those are some monsters! When I fished there 25+ years ago, they were eagle eye about not wanting you to "catch and release"...They don't care about that anymore?


They now offer Catch-n-Release for an upcharge.
You can also ask them if they need fish, if they do they'll give you a bucket of ice and you fill it up for them... Still have to pay for your admission.

I filled up two buckets for him last time we were there and paid for C&R.
We weren't paying for keeping any monster cats :no:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> They now offer Catch-n-Release for an upcharge.
> You can also ask them if they need fish, if they do they'll give you a bucket of ice and you fill it up for them... Still have to pay for your admission.
> 
> I filled up two buckets for him last time we were there and paid for C&R.
> We weren't paying for keeping any monster cats :no:



Cool, I may have to travel to go sometime! Special bait would be a bunch of bream???


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Going after the big boys, bream or other large live bait might certainly help in keeping the smaller cats off the bait.
I go with my kids, take a couple packages of cheap hotdogs and can't keep any of them off the hook.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

I have not ventured up to Steve's yet been wanting to since I got stationed down her. Do they allow you to bring and use live bait? I can not figure out how CatHunter does it, He always hooks up with monsters EVERYWHERE he goes, I figured there was nothing that big in a stocked pond. I have read and studied his sight and half the time cant hook up when I hit the river with rod and real. I have to figure out what his magic is.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> I have not ventured up to Steve's yet been wanting to since I got stationed down her. Do they allow you to bring and use live bait? I can not figure out how CatHunter does it, He always hooks up with monsters EVERYWHERE he goes, I figured there was nothing that big in a stocked pond. I have read and studied his sight and half the time cant hook up when I hit the river with rod and real. I have to figure out what his magic is.


You dont need live bait. Just bring fresh cut bait. And use big chunks and wait. Sometimes its an hour before I get the big bite.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Updated Record Board at Steves


----------

